# Specific 3D Printing Applications / Fields / Conferences > 3D Printing Prostheses & Robotic Limbs > The 3D Printed Prosthetic Initiative >  Which Open Source Models Are best for Prosthetic Hands?

## Eddie

It seems as though the most needed prosthetics are hands.  Which do you guys think are the best open source models out there for this cause?

I am leaning toward:
The Cyborg Beast - http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:261462 (And this remix - http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:308124)
The RoboHand - http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:92937
Flexy Hand - http://www.thingiverse.com/thing:242639 (although no prosthetics have been made yet, this has so much potential if someone could make it work).

----------


## Roxy

The RoboHand doesn't look like it was setup to be a 'natural' and nice addition to somebody's body.   The Flexy Hand looks real nice but lacks any way to mount it and also requires very fine and independent control of its tendons.   

So...  I find the Cyborg Beast to be more believable.

----------


## ethompson

I like the shape of the flexy hand

----------

